# ATV for sidewalk plowing



## homeworks (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Guys, i am looking at buying a 2008 honda foreman es with 500 cc. 
Last year i bought a chinese machine hoping it would last a few years for the good price. God i wish i would have asked those who new - didnt last one night where it didnt break down.
Anyway, it seems from all the reading i have done, the Honda Foreman is a solid working machine.
My question is the 2008 foreman es, is a good machine???
I want to do it right this time.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

500 CC is a good choice and will do sidewalks just fine. Honda makes good machines. I'm a Polaris guy myself but it should work well given the fourwheeler is in good condition and has been maintained properly.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a solid choice for an ATV Plowing machine.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't beat a honda....


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

i bought a honda 500 foreman with the es new back in 2007 and its still in service in our fleet. its been a very solid machine. oil changes and one starter solinoid is all it has needed. i could use a new set of rubber but im going to try and get one more year out of it. 
the es is great because with your winter gear on you can easily change gears.

good luck


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've always been a honda fan. Ran polaris alot too, but I went for a Honda again when I got a new one last year! No regrets! Not the fastest machine, but its tough!


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

I know people will tell me I am wrong or never had issues but I went Honda because it has real gears. I have pulled out quite a few cvt 4x4's because of wet/slipping belts.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

bought my first quad in 02. rancher 350 es. then a 400 at and 2
rubicons. plows on all of them.never a problem w/any of them. treat
them right and thy will treat you right.i use syn oil and change way
before recommended intervals

have had honda 3 wheelers ,scooters and bikes since the 70's
have never been let down.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

atv's are fine until it gets deep or wet then they are worthless.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

*atv plowing*

been plowing for many years and atvs is the way to go more useful for the smaller jobs,Perry


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

belts are fer holdin up yer pants, mine is like a monster truck lol


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to run a 03 Honda 350es with Moose County plow for years. (My Dad has it now -still pushin snow with it) Awesome machine and it never gave me a lick of trouble. It plowed mountains of snow AND with stock tires !! Now I run 08 Honda 420es with a Moose County plow (I also upgraded my tires to Superlite Super grips - a mudlite copy) . Now this machine is unreally for plowin snow !! I can push full plow width no problem. I like the size of the 420 as its no too big for get around stuff but I still have decent power for plowin !! I have done driveways and laneways and haven't really ran into snow I couldn't plow !! 
I run Honda for years ....as they are just so darn reliable !! Thumbs Up No problems or breakdowns !! Just look after them and they will look after you. Always do the basics like oil changes,etc. And don't get too rammy pushin snow and everything should be good !!


----------

